# MOBLIN sur Mac OSX 10.4 avec Q



## cypriend (1 Juin 2009)

tout est dans le titre  

J'aimerais installer le nouvel OS basé sur Fedora, et crée par Intel (Plus d'explication sur MOBLIN ici)

Je voulais l'installer sur une machine virtuelle , *si possible Q *( QUEMU sur Windows) (plus d'explication ici)

Il émule windows *95/98/ME/**2000/XP/VISTA*, *DOS (? je ne comprend pas DOS! ) et un LIVE CD (comme Ubuntu,ect) *Je crois que c'est possible d'installer MOBLIN avec le *Live CD* mais je ne trouve aucun TUTO, *vu de la nouveauté de MOBLIN! 
*Est-ce-que quelqu'un a déjà utilisé Q et peut m'aider?

PS: J'ai 14 ans


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Juin 2009)

sauf  erreur de ma part, Q émule ou virtualise un PC, il n'émule pas pas Windows, donc il faut quand même installer Windows dans ta machine virtuelle.

si tu veux émuler Windows, il faut aller voir du cité de Darwine.


----------



## cypriend (3 Juin 2009)

Excuse moi, je n'ai pas compris; je ne veut pas émuler Windows, mais Moblin!  Veux tu bien réexpliquer s'il te plait?  

Ce que je cherche, c'est émuler MOBLIN, qui est basé sur Fedora (* j'ai mis les liens d'explications dans mon précédent Post )* et non pas Windows. Je croyais qu'il y avait moyen, ou *peut-être avec un autre outil de Virtualisation*.

**** Moblin est un OS basé (si je ne me trompe pas) sur Fedora, qui est très joli, et qui est sorti en version Beta il y a quelque temps ****

Donc je le répète encore une fois: Je cherche à émuler *MOBLIN* et non *Windows*.

Mais *Merci quand même a toi Thierry pour avoir répondu a mon message!*


----------



## cypriend (13 Juin 2009)

j'ai utilisé vmware fusion et ça a marcher du tonerre ! payant mais tellement pratique a essayer!


----------



## GillesF (13 Juin 2009)

Cool ca 

Je veux bien ton retour sur moblin, j'ai pas actuellement le temps de le tester, je pense tester ca cet été mais ce que j'en ai vu me parait vraiment bien


----------

